# Neil DeGrasse Tyson Saying Moronic Things



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 4, 2018)

http://babylonbee.com/news/thoughts...degrasse-tyson-saying-moronic-things-twitter/

WARNING!!!  LINK CONTAINS SATIRE.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 4, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> http://babylonbee.com/news/thoughts...degrasse-tyson-saying-moronic-things-twitter/
> 
> WARNING!!!  LINK CONTAINS SATIRE.


Yep definitely satire. No way this would ever happen -


> the nation’s religious people admitted at long last that their petitions were totally ineffective


----------



## Israel (Mar 4, 2018)

An aside to the satire. There was a time guns were available mail order (some of you remember a famous Manlicher Carcano in 6.5 mm)...and yet...Charles Whitman (whose name I easily remember) was still a year or two off. Point being, there were so few of those incidents that I would ask if anyone can name the last 5 perpetrators of killings whose amount was greater than 10. It doesn't really prove a thing except perhaps something of such great horror is becoming almost commonplace as to become a blur in memory by frequent incidence.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 4, 2018)

http://babylonbee.com/news/in-lieu-...ares-at-congregation-for-43-straight-minutes/


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Israel said:


> An aside to the satire. There was a time guns were available mail order (some of you remember a famous Manlicher Carcano in 6.5 mm)...and yet...Charles Whitman (whose name I easily remember) was still a year or two off. Point being, there were so few of those incidents that I would ask if anyone can name the last 5 perpetrators of killings whose amount was greater than 10. It doesn't really prove a thing except perhaps something of such great horror is becoming almost commonplace as to become a blur in memory by frequent incidence.





> some of you remember a famous Manlicher Carcano in 6.5 mm


----------



## Israel (Mar 5, 2018)

Walt, you made me laugh.

When I got to work I took a look at this forum (as I sometimes do) and saw your response. Unfortunately, where you had posted your vid was an empty black box I couldn't load. I suppose the computers at work are adjusted to not let vids appear. But I was about as sure as I could be it was going to be a vid of this circumstance from which this still was taken. I knew you _knew _(even though I had misspelled _Mannlicher_), but how much better it was to come to open the vid at home and find Horshack.


----------



## Israel (Mar 5, 2018)

And now, because Semper Fi has rightly identified me as the most tedious thread derailer of all time (and re-secured my crown), I do not want to let him down. 

A surgeon I was working with/for mentioned he had done some of his residency at Parkland Hospital. He mentioned it offhandedly, not knowing what I was about to say and where the mention would lead.
I said "Doc, I don't think you know that that name is burned into my mind, that's where they took Kennedy"

"Oh, yeah" he says..."one of my professors was Red Duke, and he was a resident at the time...and worked on John Connally when they brought him in" (If you Google Red Duke, you will see he became a renowned trauma surgeon)

So, for a time we discussed...me mostly...the momentousness of those events, that place and all that had happened then, and there in Dallas, in 1963.

Then after it all, he said "yeah, but that all happened before I was born".

Talk about aging and beginning to feel "old".
One day you wake up, and watching a baseball game (since you have as a child) and you realize "I am older than all those guys (who once appeared as mature men) playing.
Then you wake up and see you are older than the doctors you may go to see.
Then one day you wake up and see perhaps you are as old as, or older than the then president.
I think the day you wake up and see you are older than the Pope, whoever it may be...is the day you can then safely count yourself as old. 

It's impossible to explain to "youngsters" how that despite outward appearances you remain, to some great degree, still that child who sat in front of that black and white TV watching as Jacqueline got off the plane and the casket was transferred at Andrews, watched the long procession and the caisson on which it was carried, saw a toddler offer a salute to his fallen father, and saw Jack Ruby step from the crowd into the sea of white Stetsons to get off a round into Oswald.

But yeah, for so many, like that surgeon..."well, that was before I was born".

How odd a place has become our home...where the greatest danger in school may have been a bully knocking your books from your hands...to what parents may now consider.

BTW, if you remember any of this, and have any interest...a recent movie "Parkland" brings back (and to further light) many events around that time...and day.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 5, 2018)

> Originally Posted by Israel
> An aside to the satire. There was a time guns were available mail order (some of you remember a famous Manlicher Carcano in 6.5 mm)...and yet...Charles Whitman (whose name I easily remember) was still a year or two off.


I was a little kid but remember both events.
And also because they shared a bit of history -


----------



## Israel (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, I may have forgotten you are a Marine, no? (I understand that to many there's no past tense for that)
We could discuss the effectiveness of the _hows_ and _whys_ of tearing down of a _one thing_ to build up into a _new_ brotherhood takes place. And the role that _shared sufferings_ has in that. How a camaraderie is built by going through painful stuff designed to that end.

I'm almost sure that for so many the thought of "I didn't sign up for this" crosses their mind at some point. There are lots of ramifications in seeking to be a something. Or know a something. Or do a something. Have a something.


----------



## PopPop (Mar 6, 2018)

If you are praying for Potatoes, you'd better have a hoe.

All it takes for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing.

There were good men there, they did not have a hoe, they did what they could, lesser men mock those whom they forced to die as their only something.
Among other actions, I pray that this madness ends and opportunist find no more dead children to use in their mockery.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 6, 2018)

PopPop said:


> If you are praying for Potatoes, you'd better have a hoe.
> 
> All it takes for evil to prevail is for good men to do nothing.
> 
> ...



What farm tool should one use to procure Manna?


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 6, 2018)

Israel said:


> Yes, I may have forgotten you are a Marine, no? (I understand that to many there's no past tense for that)
> We could discuss the effectiveness of the _hows_ and _whys_ of tearing down of a _one thing_ to build up into a _new_ brotherhood takes place. And the role that _shared sufferings_ has in that. How a camaraderie is built by going through painful stuff designed to that end.
> 
> I'm almost sure that for so many the thought of "I didn't sign up for this" crosses their mind at some point. There are lots of ramifications in seeking to be a something. Or know a something. Or do a something. Have a something.





> Yes, I may have forgotten you are a Marine, no? (I understand that to many there's no past tense for that)


Yep


> We could discuss the effectiveness of the _hows_ and _whys_ of tearing down of a _one thing_ to build up into a _new_ brotherhood takes place. And the role that _shared sufferings_ has in that. How a camaraderie is built by going through painful stuff designed to that end.


Pretty darn effective. Its broken down to a science.
I do think however that one's desire to be a part of that thing plays a big role.
Willful indoctrination more or less.


> I'm almost sure that for so many the thought of "I didn't sign up for this" crosses their mind at some point. There are lots of ramifications in seeking to be a something. Or know a something. Or do a something. Have a something


.
I would agree. Although I wonder how much "I didn't really understand what I was getting myself in to" plays a role.


----------



## Israel (Mar 6, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Yep
> 
> Pretty darn effective. Its broken down to a science.
> I do think however that one's desire to be a part of that thing plays a big role.
> ...



Yeah, experience always trumps even our best imaginings of what a thing _will be like_ to go through. We tend to _think_ we can place ourselves _there_ in mind as a reality, but often the mind is changed when _the there_ is experienced as reality.



> I would agree. Although I wonder how much "I didn't really understand what I was getting myself in to" plays a role.




Marriage comes to mind.


----------

